# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Scheurtjes in de mondhoeken

## chrizzaxo

Ik heb daar maandenlang vreselijk last van gehad en daar het volgende opgevonden.
Dagelijks zeer regelmatig met de vingertoppen inmasseren met ZINKZALF.
Speciaal voor het slapen gaan.
S'morgens voorzichtig schoonmaken (het verhard) en opnieuw beginnen.
Verder afwisselen met MICONAZOL (tegen exceemvorming)
Allebei met echt kleine beetjes gebruiken .
Bij mij het het na 2 dagen al zichtbaar resultaat en de pijn was weg.
Beiden produkten zijn bij de apotheek te koop.
Als er iemand resultaat mee heeft hoor ik het graag !
mvgr........chris

----------


## Marli

Chris! Ik zocht kort geleden naar "gescheurde mondhoeken" via Google en kwam zo op dit forum. Ik had er namelijk een tijdlang al last van zonder verbetering te merken. Ik smeerde er een verzachtende balsem op omdat ik dacht dat dat zou helpen. Niet dus. Toen ik jouw bericht las ben ik gaan zoeken naar mijn zinkzalf. Maar toen herinnerde ik mij dat ik die na vele jaren weg had gedaan omdat ik hem nooit gebruikte. Het was avond, winkels dicht. Maar... ik had wel een flesje Tea Tree Oil in huis. Dat helpt altijd snel tegen koortsuitslag op mijn lip (ik krijg vaak koortsuitslag wanneer ik mezelf niet onmiddellijk afgekoeld heb bij koortserigheid of broeierigheid). Ik heb dat op mijn "gewonde", gescheurde mondhoeken gedaan. HET SPUL IS STERK, EEN KLEIN BEETJE IS GENOEG. Het werkte. Binnen twee dagen met af en toe wat Tea Tree Oil op mijn mondhoeken, waren die "dicht" en aan het genezen. Nu doe ik weer wel de verzachtende balsem (Boegem Balsem) erop. 

Indirekt dankzij jouw berichtje ben ik er Tea Tre Oil op gaan doen, ik wou jou dus hierbij bedanken!

Ik denk nu dat wat er bij mijn mondhoeken zat net zo veroorzaakt is door een virusje als mijn gebruikelijke koortsuitslag op mijn lippen. Kennelijk heb ik dat ding door de TT Oil gedood. Zoals dat ook lukt bij mijn koortsuitslag. Heb toevallig twee dagen geleden koortsuitslag op mijn bovenlip gekregen, gelijk Tea Tree Oil erop gedaan. De blaasjes verdroogden al gauw en nu is het een piepklein korstje.
Chris, nogmaals bedankt!

----------


## chrizzaxo

prima dat ik een klein beetje heb kunnen helpen en jij nog bedankt voor de reactie en de tip.
mvg......chris

----------


## dodo

Hoi chrix,

De oplossing is zeer gemakkelijk. Dat komt omdat je niet veel ijzer via je voeding inneemt. Daardoor onstaan er scheurtjes in de mondhoeken. Vooral vrouwen hebben last er van omdat ze menstrueren. Vraag welke dosis je nodig heb aan je apotheek.

tot ziens.........

----------


## Janet33

Vanaf januari geregeld last van gescheurde mondhoeken..

(ik ga van de week mijn Hbgehalte laten testen! Ben vegetarier van 1975 en heb af en toe moeite met het Hbgehalte, zeker na hevige bloedingen, die ik gehad heb)

Labello weggemikt..
Lippenstiften weggemikt
Camillosan werkte ook niet
zinkzalf werd een ramp
Vaseline hopeloos.
En nog van alles en nog wat.

Ineens schoot me te binnen dat we iemand met voetschimmelachtig iets behandelden met BetadineJodiumzalf.
Nu na 2 dagen resultaat. Het brand na het aanbrengen even, maar daarna komt er rust.

Betadinezalf



Beschrijving
Zalf op vetvrije basis met 100 mg/g (10%) povidonjodium. Jodiumzalf geeft een snelle, lang aanhoudende desinfecterende werking. De vetvrije zalfbasis vormt een 'ademende', poreuze laag op de wond van waaruit de povidon jodium moleculen vrijkomen gedurende langere tijd. Uitdroging van het wondoppervlak wordt voorkomen. Tevens beschermt de zalf tegen contaminatie met bacteriën van buitenaf.
Betadine is met name geschikt voor kleinere wonden waarbij infectie ontstaan is of dreigt. Betadine jodium is net als veel andere antiseptica toxisch voor granulatieweefsel. Betadine schaadt de gezonde huid niet.



Indicaties
- wondbedekker voor kortstondige antiseptische therapie van wonden
- dragende en bedreigde wonden

- brandwonden
- oppervlakkige infecties



Contra-indicaties
- patiënten met gestoorde schildklierwerking
- grote oppervlakken of gedurende lange tijd
- zwangere vrouwen en vrouwen die borstvoeding geven
- patiënten die overgevoelig zijn voor jodium of één van de andere bestanddelen
- in combinatie met andere preparaten die metalen bevatten
- kinderen jonger dan 30 maanden





Werkwijze:

wond zorgvuldig reinigen door douchen of spoelen met fysiologisch zout 

de omliggende huid drogen 

Betadine zalf in een dunne laag op de wond aanbrengen 

Betadine zalf wordt afgedekt met een bedekkend secundair verband 

gebruik niet te veel bedekkend verband anders gaat de wond broeien 

Betadine zalf moet dagelijks worden vervangen.

Behalve Betadinezalf is er ook Betadinespray en Betadinezalfgazen.



Voor meer informatie lees de bijsluiter en/of product folder van Viatris of ga naar: www.betadine-jodium.nl 

---------------------

( niet afdekken natuurlijk...)

----------


## giesie

Wat bij mij helpt is om dagelijks een tablet vitamine b complex te slikken.
Ik had ook last van een aardbeientong en zere lippen, dat is na 3 dagen gebruik over.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hier staan ook ervaringen en link naar artikel.

----------

